# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP >  چرا کدهای من اجرا نمی شه

## thinking21

سلام به همه
من کدهای ساخت لینکدونی با cakephp رو همونطور که تو سایت alwanweb گفته بود رو قرار دادم
ولی وقتی ادرس رو تو مرورگر وارد می کنم  این پیغام رو می ده *Object not found*! :ناراحت: 
لطفا یکی کمک کنه...

----------


## zoghal

کد هاتون رو اینجا بزارید و کل خطا رو وارد کنید تا بتونیم نظر بدیم

----------


## thinking21

این  پوشه *cake\app\controllers*   کد فایل *links_controller.php* :

class  LinksController extends  AppController {
   var $name = 'Links';
   function  index() {
     $this->set('links', $this->Link->find('all'));
   }
   function  view($id = null) {
    $this->Link->id = $id;
    $this->set('link', $this->Link->read());
  }
}

 پوشه *cake\app\models* کد فایل :*link.php* 

class  Link extends AppModel {
   var $name = 'Link';
}

 پوشه *cake\app\views\links* کد فایل : *index.ctp*

<h1>Links:</h1>
<table>
<tr>
<th>Id</th>
<th>Title</th>
<th>Created</th>
</tr>
<?php foreach ($links as $link): ?>
<tr>
<td><?php echo $link['Link']['id']; ?></td>
<td><?php echo $html->link($link['Link']['title'],
"/links/view/".$link['Link']['id']); ?></td>
<td><?php echo $link['Link']['created']; ?></td>
</tr>
<?php endforeach; ?>
</table>

و این هم   پوشه ویو  *cake\app\views\links* کد فایل : *view**.ctp*

  <h1><?php echo  $html->link($link['Link']['title'],
$link['Link']['url']); ?></h1>
<p><small>Created: <?php echo  $link['Link']['created']?></small></p>
<p><?php echo $link['Link']['body']?></p>

 ادرسی که تو مرورگر وارد می کنم_ http://127.0.0.1/cake/links/index_
این ارور می ده:  * Object not found!*

این هم ادرس  اموزش ساخت لینک باکس با CAKEPHP در سایت الوان وب

----------


## zoghal

یعنی همین 4 کلمه رو میده؟ هدف اینه ببینم که شما دارید ارورو رو از طرف کیک دربافت میکنید یا از طرف پی اچ پی

----------


## thinking21

> یعنی همین 4 کلمه رو میده؟ هدف اینه ببینم که شما دارید ارورو رو از طرف کیک دربافت میکنید یا از طرف پی اچ پی



*این صفحه کیک  http://127.0.0.1/cake/ ) cake ) :*



*
این هم ارور فایل خودم ( http://127.0.0.1/cake/links/index ) :*

----------


## zoghal

mod_rewrite فعال نیست

----------


## thinking21

> mod_rewrite فعال نیست


فکر کنم تنظیمش کردم همون طور که تو سایت الوان وب گفته بود , نمی دونم شایید هم اشتباه یه کاره دیگه انجام دادم...  :لبخند گشاده!: 
میشه بگید چطور باید فعالش کنم  (تو کدوم فولدر  واسم فایل ؟؟ )

----------


## thinking21

> فکر کنم تنظیمش کردم همون طور که تو سایت الوان  وب گفته بود , نمی دونم شایید هم اشتباه یه کاره دیگه انجام دادم... 
> میشه بگید چطور باید فعالش کنم  (تو کدوم فولدر  واسم فایل ؟؟ )


mod_rewrite رو فعال کردم ولی بازم درست نشد... :ناراحت:

----------


## thinking21

مود mod_rewrite درست شد حالا این ارور دارم 
*Undefined variable: html [APP\views\links\view.php, line 2]*

باید چکار کنم؟ :متفکر:

----------


## zoghal

تو کنترلر تون helper html رو فراخوانی کنید.
درضمن برای پاسخ سریع بهرته به فروم اصلی cakephp.ir مراجه کنید

----------


## hadith11

با سلام خدمت دوستان
البته صفحه اول کیک شما خطا دارد
شما باید تغییری در فایل core بدهید
Configure::write('Security.salt', 'DYhG93b0qyJfIxfs2guVoUubWwvniR2G0FgaCdf');
شما کد قرمز را رنگ تغییری ندادید
چند حرف آن را تغییر دهید

----------


## thinking21

> با سلام خدمت دوستان
> البته صفحه اول کیک شما خطا دارد
> شما باید تغییری در فایل core بدهید
> Configure::write('Security.salt', 'DYhG93b0qyJfIxfs2guVoUubWwvniR2G0FgaCdf');
> شما کد قرمز را رنگ تغییری ندادید
> چند حرف آن را تغییر دهید


این هم درست کردم ولی درست نشد  :عصبانی: 
بعد از این همه دردسر با  :عصبانی: easyphp و wamp :عصبانی:  رفتم xampp نصب کردم تمام مشکلاتم مشکلام حل شد  :کف کرده!: 
اصلا نمی دونم چرا دیر xampp شناختم  :ناراحت: 
شاید فکر می کردم همشون یه کاری می کنن و زیاد با هم فرق نمی کنن به همین خاطر به همون 2تا بسنده کرده بودم

----------

